# Pigeon At Escondido Humane Society Needs Out!



## familyheirloom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I work at the Escondido Humane Society and have been taking care of what I think is an Iranian High Flyer. He/She is banded and when I traced the band it went back to a guy in Ohio and he said he's not missing any birds so I need to get him out asap. He's beautiful grey and white with a beak waddle which I know you normally don't see on Iranians but he does have the exceptionally long wings. His tail is a little ruffled at the moment from being in such a small cage but we have nothing else to put him in at the moment. If you know anyone in the San Diego or Orange County area that would like to adopt a pigeon please have them contact [email protected]. Thank you for your time and I have attached two pictures but he doesn't really like to sit for long.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting about him, we have some members in that area so hopefully one will notice and be able to spring him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rachel .. bless you! Please get that bird out of where it is right now! I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County and will take it. Unless that is a big piece of poop on the upper beak, you've got a pigeon with avian pox. It's treatable so no prob in that regard, but please get that bird out and to me or someone in the area. Call me 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

be sure to wash your hands...I thought it looked like pox too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I wondered, but then she posted _"He's beautiful grey and white with a beak waddle _" so I wasn't sure. Thanks, Terry! Hope he does great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are plans in the making for Rachel to get the bird to Margaret, and Margaret will bring it to me at the pigeon show on Sunday.

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

YAY! Teamwork @ it's best!... I'm very Thankful for this little bird getting "sprung"... Can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent tag team pigeon pickup! What a lucky bird!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay! Way to go! This bird will the help it needs now!

-Hilly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Just FYI - It's not an Iranian. It's an old style Srebriniak (Polish High Flier)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Just FYI - It's not an Iranian. It's an old style Srebriniak (Polish High Flier)


Thanks, Frank! Hopefully this bird will be arriving at the show tomorrow to go home with me. I'm pretty sure it has a nasty case of pox, so we'll be extra careful about not exposing any birdy at the show to this one.

Terry


----------

